# Tai Lung vs. Lord Shen (better villain)



## Skelter17 (Jun 6, 2011)

There will be spoilers involved (since a villain from Kung Fu Panda 2 will be discussed), just to give you a heads up.

Which villain do you like better? Tai Lung (the snow leopard) from Kung Fu Panda



or Lord Shen (the peacock) from Kung Fu Panda 2? (I can't find any decent images for him).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2011)

Shen wins in my opinion...his motives were just that much more grand and massive than Tai Lung's. well as Tai Lung you got the feeling after he accomplished his goal he wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Borsalino (Jun 6, 2011)

Shen just seemed more dangerous in my opinion. I doubt he could have defeated the Furious Five as handily as Tai Lung did but overall he presented a greater threat. He had an army and a fleet with cannons and had much loftier goals.


----------



## Abarekiller (Jun 6, 2011)

Shen, I mean seriously the guy separated Po from his family and tried to wipe out the entire panda race in order to avoid his untimely fate, in addition to trying to conquer China.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 7, 2011)

Tai Lung. He was a beast and had a more sympathetic backstory


----------



## SilverSavio (Jun 7, 2011)

Tai Lung was the better personal fight. He was there to become the Dragon Warrior or Hulk Smash.

Shen on the other hand wanted to Rule The World. He had an army, showed how unstoppable his cannons could be, and actively enforced his rules...most of the time.


----------



## Purchase (Jun 19, 2011)

If you're talking about Kung fu it's tai lung easily imo. But as an overrall threat the cannons make Shen the greater threat


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 19, 2011)

Shen is the better villain. He was better done and his motives were beyond just being the strongest there is. In a fight Tai Lung would win but with difficulty, (spoilers) Shen was giving a good fight to Po until a canyon fell on him, so he really lacks durability.


----------

